# GSP's Bodyguard LOL



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

That's great, a bird and a skinny bald dude held him back! LOL


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

He failed to stay with the mark! He'll never get over this. He has been in a motel ever since, consuming only Graphite Cider and Flumps.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL, the mark - sounds like a target off the Real Hussle:laugh::laugh:

I think he was copping a feel myself...but flumps are niiiicce.


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Andy_D_93 (Jan 8, 2009)

Why the hell would GSP need somebody to defend him from some random just wanting to pat his back, it wouldn't exactly hurt the bloke, and why is he taking it so seriously, then getting owned by a human with the build of a toothpick!?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Obviously you haven't ever been to any major crowd gathering Andy_D as you would of experienced when a large number of people start congregating to one particular spot the movement this creates will overwhelm the most strongest of us.

One pat on the back becomes two, then three, four, five and eventually hes swamped by 20-30 people and the wellwishers to no fualt of their own become the foresaken.


----------



## chalkster (Nov 29, 2009)

The mark is usually the term given to a target, I think you mean the principal.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I think in this case he became the target (aka victim) he's now working the evening shift at Tesco.


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 28, 2009)

fail


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

This requires further study. We should instigate.

*checks 'instigate' on google only to find out the word is used rather incorrectly. We should debate this too.

English is a motherffffffffffff....


----------



## iceman778 (Mar 31, 2010)

what is it .its not clear in this pic


----------

